

Anatomy of a startup pivot: lessons learned from our radical change in direction - mifeng
http://www.doxiq.com/posts/Anatomy-of-a-startup-pivot/

======
iosnoob
Nice write up. Interesting how you discovered a different use case with the
tech and ran with it

